# Rhodinater



## markqf1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Great forum!
I am new here and about as green as green gets.
I can tell that there are alot of very smart people here (and maybe a couple of egos)and would like to say thanks for all of the great info.
Now, I know all of the gurus here don't recommend amatuers such as myself, attempting to do any refinement to pgm leach resins for several good reasons that I have read. With the price of rh being what it is today,
I'm thinking that the process could be very profitable to learn. :roll: 
In the meantime, does anyone know of the best place to get paid for the rh content in my leach resins?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

I only know where to sell the powder. Found a place that'll give 88% of spot for Rh. So if you can manage to get the metal ions out of the resin and then reduce it to sponge, you're all set.


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Lou,
Thats just a little over my head right now but, I'm working on it at my own pace. I'm spread a little thin with my time as I'm sure most people are. I have been collecting converter material for some time now and am about to invest in the system III from action mining. Watching the price for pgm's go up like it has recently, has really made me anxious to get started. I've read alot of conflicting data about the pgm content of specific converters so, I'm going to do some record keeping for myself. I will share this info when I have some facts(hopefully not too long). In the meantime I am hoping to get a fair price for the rh value somewhere. Any additional info would be great!

Thanks again,

Mark


----------

